
The modern nomad - billconan
http://imgur.com/gallery/CnT2W
======
dozzie
> Patrick dreamt of the Amazon.

> He dreamt of rivers and snakes and fishing in those endless waterways.

I didn't. I don't like traveling. Please don't cram me into the same bag.

------
jumasheff
I wish I had an American passport to travel 'visaless'.

